# in the manner of the upstairs



## Mihály

Egy kifejezés lefordításához kérnék segítséget. Egy helyszín leírásánál látjuk a következőt:

"The front was a hallway and rooms, after the manner of the upstairs.  Egyelőre ennyire jutottam vele: Elöl folyosó volt és szobák, after the  manner of the upstairs."

Hogy mit jelent a mondat második felében az a  manner, arra lennék kíváncsi.


----------



## Zsanna

Lehet, hogy összehasonlításról van szó, hogy elől volt a folyósó és a szobák - ugyanúgy, mint az emeleten (is).

Ez akkor biztos, ha a leírásodban az emeletről volt szó előbb, azt mutatta be a szerző. 
(Egyébként nem logikus, hogy a fsz. bemutatásánál miért "utal vissza" az  emeletre...)

Miről van szó korábban a szövegben?


----------



## Mihály

Köszönöm, tényleg ezt jelenti - már megkérdeztem english only-ban is, és ott is ezt válaszolták. Amúgy az emeleten voltak korábban, tényleg ez a megoldás tehát.


----------

